# Sweet Marie. . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are such a lady and so thoughtful! Thank you so much for the lovely biscuits (cookies) which you sent to our celebration! How so. . . Marie. . . of you to think of us---and you were not even there to enjoy! :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you dear Marie. Wow, they were just too cute. We had a starfish I believe. Lol. Loved them all. 
xoxoxo.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Marie, It was so wonderful to talk to you. Thank you for the lovely treats for the pups. I hope someday we get to meet in person.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I totally agree, thank you Marie!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> You are such a lady and so thoughtful! Thank you so much for the lovely biscuits (cookies) which you sent to our celebration! How so. . . Marie. . . of you to think of us---and you were not even there to enjoy! :wub::wub:


Thank you for your lovely words, Sandi. You are one of my inspirations and a woman that I admire deeply. :heart::smootch:



SammieMom said:


> Thank you dear Marie. Wow, they were just too cute. We had a starfish I believe. Lol. Loved them all.
> xoxoxo.


Thank you! Kandis! I am happy to read that you enjoyed them. :tender:


revakb2 said:


> Marie, It was so wonderful to talk to you. Thank you for the lovely treats for the pups. I hope someday we get to meet in person.


Thank you, Reva. And, yes, it was wonderful to talk to you, too. I, too, hope we get to meet in person one day. :wub::tender:


TLR said:


> I totally agree, thank you Marie!!!!


Thank you, Tracey! I am glad you enjoyed them. :tender:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

HOw thoughtful (but I always knew you were super kind hearted Marie)!!!! Hope all the dogs got to enjoy some yummy treats!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Marie, for always making it about the fluffs! Wish you had been there! :heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> HOw thoughtful (but I always knew you were super kind hearted Marie)!!!! Hope all the dogs got to enjoy some yummy treats!


Thank you, Erin! :tender: I hope all the fluffs got to enjoy them, too. I was trying to be careful that, hopefully, they would be a more healthy treat for all the fluffs to enjoy ... cute, but healthier. They were grain free.




ckanen2n said:


> Thank you Marie, for always making it about the fluffs! Wish you had been there! :heart:


Awwww ... Than you so much, Carole. :tender:I wish I could have been there, too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

So sweet of sweet Marie :tender:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you so much, dear Marie!! You are so thoughtful!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yes, it was very sweet of you to do that, my fluffs totally enjoyed them.


----------

